# crazy bit of advice from a crazy friend



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

omg.. my friend is doing a fishless cycle right?!!?!! :lol: and do you know what he is doing to cycle his tank and IS FREAKING WORKING???? :lol: he's pissing in his tank .. not much but oh my gosh his parameters are great .. haha about 5 days into it.. i didnt believe him and went over there.. hahahahahahaa pisses in a cup and puts a little in.. either the dumbest/most practical guy ever :lol: :lol:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, now you know you should stop drinking this early in the morning


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

ha its my day off.. but really his parameters are good.. this guy is a nut should be a comedian


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Has he got a pic of his tank while he's being doing this?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Gives a whole new view of the saying "don't drink water, fish pee in it"...


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Watch out for that yellow,.........

.........water?


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

The problem with that is, urine isnt pure ammonia. He is adding other things as well. He could be adding harmful bacteria to the tank as well.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Right, just because the urine is a nitrogen source doesn't make it safe or effective.
It also contains compounds that our bodies reject such as excess hormones, salts and proteins.

Also structurally, ammonia is NH3 and urine is much more complex, CON2H4.
Plus, whatever you consume that day would change the components of urine as well.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, unless your friend has a burning feeling when he pees, only nitrates are coming out in his urine. So no ammonia, and no nitrites.... and no point! No wonder his water parameters are OK. :lol:

Fish have the luxury of eliminating nitrogenous wastes as simple ammonia, we don't.

-Ryan


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

hmmm... lot's of people saying it won't work...

Well, I have read of several cases that it worked just fine. I still wouldn't recommend it, but I do know it has worked for some people.

However, I can't provide the specific sources that i read as it was over 2 years ago... and I have no clue where I came accross it.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

No.

I think basic chemistry (or even economics?) precludes it from working. The goal of cycling is to culture the bacteria that munch up toxic ammonia and the bacteria that snack upon the resulting nitrite.

All land animals *can't* pee ammonia or nitrite 'cuz it's stupid toxic, and we all tend to store our waste until we can find a suitable place to dump it. Dissolving your bladder can't be fun. Fish don't do the whole bladder thing, because they can simply dump ammonia as they produce it.

Since our urine lacks ammonia and nitrite (or we'd be dead!), and the bacteria we need in the aquarium require it, there is simply zero point dumping your pee into the tank.

-Ryan


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

RyanR said:


> No.
> 
> Since our urine lacks ammonia and nitrite (or we'd be dead!), and the bacteria we need in the aquarium require it, there is simply zero point dumping your pee into the tank.
> 
> -Ryan


Which is aside from the fact the thought may be hilarious but yet repulsing! :lol:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> Which is aside from the fact the thought may be hilarious but yet repulsing! :lol:


Yup. :lol:


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine:



> Subsequent to elimination from the body, urine can acquire strong odors due to bacterial action. Most noticeably, the asphyxiating ammonia is produced by breakdown of urea.


So our urine does not contain ammonia, but a byproduct of our urine's interaction with the environment outside the body is ammonia. Therefore, I still find is plausible that adding urine to tanks water can provide necessary ingredints for a fishless cycle. But i will repeat, I do not recommend or endorse this practice.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

YUK! Can you imagine the pleasant smell of that tank. :-?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

> YUK! Can you imagine the pleasant smell of that tank.


Double yuk for me.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd be curious to know the results if someone were to pee in a cup then test it for ammonia... but not curious enough to actually do it...

I have always been under the impression that human urine contained ammonia... but I don't 'know' that it does...

Regardless if it does or not, as mentioned, it will contain plenty of other waste products that I wouldn't want to add to my tank... Pure ammonia just isn't expensive enough to push me down that road...


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> I'd be curious to know the results if someone were to pee in a cup then test it for ammonia...


According to my wife I have a hard enough time hitting the toilet.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Morpheus said:


> Toby_H said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be curious to know the results if someone were to pee in a cup then test it for ammonia...
> ...


Put a bunch of test strips on the floor around your toilet.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

frank1rizzo said:


> Morpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Toby_H said:
> ...


 :lol: =D> :lol: LMAO


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> Toby_H said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be curious to know the results if someone were to pee in a cup then test it for ammonia...
> ...


Now that's funny :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

haha apparently this was a well needed thread.. ill have him test his pee.. haha omgosh. im gonna try and get this guy in the forum. his name is steve and hes a one eyed white rapper that drinks malt liquor all the time.. freaking clown and love him to death.. haha  im at a loss for words


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

im sure his fish will probably have a pot buzz as well.. so heres to america home of great ideas with bad results :lol:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

heres a pic of the hooligan himself


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Another interesting chemistry session on the fish forum! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

that's some high quality h20 :lol:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Guys..... as funny as it is, and as much as I can relate :lol: .... if there was any significant amount of ammonia in your pee, you'd know it each time you went.

As for bacteria turning the nitrogen content of your pee into ammonia, of course it happens. Problem here is that you now have one or more biological steps involved before the aquarium nitrogen cycle even starts. As such, there's no point peeing in your tank.... unless your significant other is that mean about you missing the bowl or leaving the seat up! 

-Ryan


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

ha quote Grandmas's Boy ".......ughhh..... i gotta pee outta my butt"


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I always wanted a 120 gallon 6' long cess pool sitting in my livingroom!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not that I want to encourage this madness, but it shouldn't smell...that's why the bacteria are growing!


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Urine contains a large amount of dissolved phosphates. This is actually how the element phosphorus was discovered if anyone likes a funny history lesson they should look into it.

Dissolved phosphates are one of the things that can cause a large algal bloom, here is a good link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/phosphates.php

Hilarious quote from that Cichlid-Forum article "Phosphates are introduced into your aquarium in many ways" well we all now know a way I doubt the author considered. I think it is a really bad idea unless you want to have algae.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

frank1rizzo said:


> Morpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Toby_H said:
> ...


LMAO :lol:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

tested his urine... contains something funny called tetrahydracannibanol ???? :-?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to ask but is your friend collecting the pee in a cup first or just unzipping his pants and letting it rip right into the tank? 

Either way, his tank probably looks like the little kids wading pool with the nasty smelling green water you see off to the side of public swimming pools. Yuck!


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

jfly said:


> tested his urine... contains something funny called tetrahydracannibanol ???? :-?


Alrighty then.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I would hate to be the one sucking to start a shipon for the vacuum. :drooling:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

We don't need any one eyed white rappers whipping out their rigin thank you very much.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

Morpheus said:


> jfly said:
> 
> 
> > tested his urine... contains something funny called tetrahydracannibanol ???? :-?
> ...


Got a square here! lol



Terrence23 said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask but is your friend collecting the pee in a cup first or just unzipping his pants and letting it rip right into the tank?!


Holy **** that was hilarious!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

noddy said:


> We don't need any one eyed white rappers whipping out their rigin thank you very much.


 :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

A one eyed hillbilly rapper peeing in a fish tank, God I love Cakalaki  Seems I've heard of people doing this before, but never thought they were serious.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

gtphale said:


> I would hate to be the one sucking to start a shipon for the vacuum. :drooling:


hahaha :thumb:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

bulldogg7 said:


> A one eyed hillbilly rapper peeing in a fish tank, God I love Cakalaki  Seems I've heard of people doing this before, but never thought they were serious.


hes the anti-hillbilly, but LOVES malt liquor.. norf cakolak


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO I needed the humor today. Thanks all.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

So no one ever did an ammonia test on their urine?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I tried, but it's **** hard to hit the 5ml line and shut 'er down.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> I tried, but it's darn hard to hit the 5ml line and shut 'er down.


GROAN...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Morpheus said:


> I tried, but it's darn hard to hit the 5ml line and shut 'er down.


I hope you washed your hands before typing that response 

lol


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

haha lmao :lol: think hitting a toilet is hard


----------

